# Outcast Speckhead Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: Speckled Trout and Sheepshead*

DATES and TIMES:​6:00 am March 1 thru 8:00 pm March 31​.​WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​​*All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*


*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON* ​​*CASH AWARDS*

*GUARANTEED!!!*​​*Speckled Trout Sheepshead *

*1st PRIZE……….$250.00 **2ndPRIZE……….$150.00*
*3rdPRIZE………..$100.00 *
*In each category * 
*WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER April 1, 2012*
​


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm assuming you can weigh multiple fish throughout the tournament. Say i catch a 5pound trout today and then catch an 8 pounder tomorrow. I can weigh the 5# today and then weigh the 8# tomorrow. And then in a couple days when I catch a 30pounder, I can weigh that, Right?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Speckhead tournament*

You can way fish each day if needed.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to enter the tournament but will be moving around 29th of March to April 1st can I get someone else to pick up any winnings?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Speckhead tournament*

Yes. or we can mail it to you.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'll be there monday to give you my 25 bucks. I'll be there on the april fools to pick up my money


----------

